# Auto dosing



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

What is everyone using for auto dosing?

I'm thinking of just buying a couple small submersible pumps, dropping them in buckets full of ferts, and hooking them to timers at 1 min intervals. Should be much cheaper than those crazy expensive reef dosers.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i used to use peristaltic pumps i got from a job site i was demolishing, but they broke down.

Others screw syringes to mechanical timers with tubing and check valves to dose and refill.

Others dose with a submersible like you are planning, but you need to not get carried away with how much you make, they smell funky after 2 weeks.


----------

